# Volans Leader!



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

It looks like my car will be on Volans Leader, departing Bremerhaven on Sept 30. It's scheduled to get into Port Hueneme on Oct 27.

Has anyone seen any delivery time improvements for ED cars from the port of entry?


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

No one else is on Volans Leader?  It's leaving in a few days...


----------



## Arizona Z4 (May 18, 2010)

I'm on the Sirius Leader. It is due to arrive in PH on Sept. 28. (drop off 8/29, depart 9/4). I will let you know how customs/ VPC goes.

Hope you had a great trip.

The Trojans looked good against Washington State.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

Arizona Z4 said:


> I'm on the Sirius Leader. It is due to arrive in PH on Sept. 28. (drop off 8/29, depart 9/4). I will let you know how customs/ VPC goes.
> 
> Hope you had a great trip.
> 
> The Trojans looked good against Washington State.


Thanks! I wish you a speedy reunion with your car


----------



## jeffm (Aug 23, 2010)

enigma said:


> It looks like my car will be on Volans Leader, departing Bremerhaven on Sept 30. It's scheduled to get into Port Hueneme on Oct 27.
> 
> Has anyone seen any delivery time improvements for ED cars from the port of entry?


So is my E92 M3, dropped off in Munich on 9/21. I wonder if it's going to stop at many East Coast ports en route, or if that's a direct sail to the West Coast.

Fingers crossed the customs and VPC process is fast!

-Jeff


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

Yep, me too.

You can track the ship here: http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=372884000

Currently, it's already docked at Bremerhaven.


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

My car is also on the Volans Leader. I've been tracking it daily, but sometimes it's no where to be found...off the map. At my last check on this, it was crossing the English channel... :dunno:


----------



## jeffm (Aug 23, 2010)

The Volans Leader left the English Channel on a heading for Panama. Location information won't be available while the ship is outside of AIS range (such as in the middle of the Atlantic).

It should appear on the tracking sites once again when it approaches Panama.

-Jeff


----------



## jeffm (Aug 23, 2010)

*Volans Leader approaching Panama*

The Volans Leader is back in AIS range and is now approaching Panama...

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=372884000

-Jeff


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

Yep... I just noticed that too this morning! It's half way to PH  2 more weeks to go!


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

It's almost at the end of the Panama Canal.... I'm hoping for smooth waters and a quick journey to Port Hueneme....


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

Again back in the AIS range... It seems to be ready to dock in San Diego anytime now. I am less than a mile away (San Diego Downtown Marina District), and it's driving nuts that I can't get reunited with my baby


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

Past the Catalina Island and getting into PH later today! 2 days earlier than scheduled!


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Looks like it's at PH. Status on the website doesn't show it as "docked" though....


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

It says "anchored". Not sure what the technical difference is between "docked" and "anchored". Free my car already!!


----------



## jeffm (Aug 23, 2010)

enigma said:


> It says "anchored". Not sure what the technical difference is between "docked" and "anchored". Free my car already!!


Judging by the satellite photos, it appears to be docked in the area where cars are offloaded.

Additionally, the Port Heuneme schedule has been updated to show the Volans Leader in port today, so I'm feeling pretty good about chances that are cars will be offloaded today.

Now, how customs does its thing is another matter...fingers crossed.

-Jeff


----------



## jeffm (Aug 23, 2010)

Volans Leader has moved on to Long Beach, so our cars are on US soil.

Guys, please chime in when your car clears customs. This seems like the worst part of the wait. 

-Jeff


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Called Customs this morning. No answer, but left a message. Just tried calling again and got a live person this time. They said that all the cars on the Volans Leader have already been inspected and should clear Customs today. Keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## jeffm (Aug 23, 2010)

speedjunkie said:


> Called Customs this morning. No answer, but left a message. Just tried calling again and got a live person this time. They said that all the cars on the Volans Leader have already been inspected and should clear Customs today. Keeping my fingers crossed!!!


Thanks for sharing, Speedjunkie! Very good news indeed.

I called my sales guy (Pacific BMW in Glendale, CA) today to check out status today since they have more visibility than we do; he expects the car to arrive this Friday, October 29.

-Jeff


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

speedjunkie said:


> Called Customs this morning. No answer, but left a message. Just tried calling again and got a live person this time. They said that all the cars on the Volans Leader have already been inspected and should clear Customs today. Keeping my fingers crossed!!!


You are the man!! I was going to give them a day or two before I called, but you beat me to it 

Now the question is whether EHHarms makes a good hand-off to BMW instead of sitting there for days/weeks.



jeffm said:


> Thanks for sharing, Speedjunkie! Very good news indeed.
> 
> I called my sales guy (Pacific BMW in Glendale, CA) today to check out status today since they have more visibility than we do; he expects the car to arrive this Friday, October 29.
> 
> -Jeff


Many posts here contradicts your assumption here that the CAs have more visibility. CAs can only see what BMW sees, and in some cases, BMW doesn't have right info. Talking to Customs and/or EHHarms, you may get better information.


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

On the phone with EH Harms right now...they are checking for me. They are clueless over there. The person that answered my phone was checking status and says that the vessel is supposed to arrive at the port today. I told her that it got there early Monday morning and I've already talked to Customs and all vehicles have already been cleared. The person at EH Harms that is supposed to handle my car was out to lunch. Left them a callback number and we'll see what happens. Not surprisingly, they are behind on things...:dunno:

Ok. Update. Just called the ED Dept at BMW. After a bit of a wait, they concurred that Customs did in fact clear the car....however, they are still waiting for an inspector at the Dept of Agriculture to inspect it. Something to do with making sure that dirt, etc is not sticking to the bottom of the undercarriage. Simone at BMW ED said that this could take another few days. Then the VDC at Oxnard has to send a truck to pick up the vehicles. Looks like it's definitely not going to happen this week. I'm hoping for the weekend of November 6-7....Let's keep our collective fingers crossed.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

speedjunkie said:


> On the phone with EH Harms right now...they are checking for me. They are clueless over there. The person that answered my phone was checking status and says that the vessel is supposed to arrive at the port today. I told her that it got there early Monday morning and I've already talked to Customs and all vehicles have already been cleared. The person at EH Harms that is supposed to handle my car was out to lunch. Left them a callback number and we'll see what happens. Not surprisingly, they are behind on things...:dunno:
> 
> Ok. Update. Just called the ED Dept at BMW. After a bit of a wait, they concurred that Customs did in fact clear the car....however, they are still waiting for an inspector at the Dept of Agriculture to inspect it. Something to do with making sure that dirt, etc is not sticking to the bottom of the undercarriage. Simone at BMW ED said that this could take another few days. Then the VDC at Oxnard has to send a truck to pick up the vehicles. Looks like it's definitely not going to happen this week. I'm hoping for the weekend of November 6-7....Let's keep our collective fingers crossed.


Great investigative moves!

Actually, Simone is probably wrong about the VDC sending trucks to haul cars from PH to the VDC. From what I understand, the cars are driven to the VDC from PH at low speeds.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

By the way, the guys whose cars were on the Toreador are seeing their cars at the VDC today. This ship arrived 5 days prior to the Volans Leader. If the same schedule holds true, we should be seeing our cars at the VDC around Nov 1. Depending on how many days our cars spend at the VDC, we could still see them by Nov 6  My deader is in Camarillo, only a few miles away from VDC, so I am hoping trucking to the dealer is only a few hour ordeal.


----------



## Arizona Z4 (May 18, 2010)

speedjunkie said:


> On the phone with EH Harms right now...they are checking for me. They are clueless over there. The person that answered my phone was checking status and says that the vessel is supposed to arrive at the port today. I told her that it got there early Monday morning and I've already talked to Customs and all vehicles have already been cleared. The person at EH Harms that is supposed to handle my car was out to lunch. Left them a callback number and we'll see what happens. Not surprisingly, they are behind on things...:dunno:
> 
> Ok. Update. Just called the ED Dept at BMW. After a bit of a wait, they concurred that Customs did in fact clear the car....however, they are still waiting for an inspector at the Dept of Agriculture to inspect it. Something to do with making sure that dirt, etc is not sticking to the bottom of the undercarriage. Simone at BMW ED said that this could take another few days. Then the VDC at Oxnard has to send a truck to pick up the vehicles. Looks like it's definitely not going to happen this week. I'm hoping for the weekend of November 6-7....Let's keep our collective fingers crossed.


The BMW rep Simone is in New Jersey. My car was on the Sirius Leader that docked at PH on 9/27. I called two weeks later to check on the status. Simone told me that the car was still in customs. I found that to be a bit long but she said that it was not a long time as the ship did not arrive in port until 10/6. I knew that was not the case as I had been tracking the ship and watched it dock. I called Hharms and they said they cleared the car on 10/5 and sent the paperwork on 10/6. When i called Simone again she gave me the agriculture excuse. I called Hharms again and they said that they do not release the car until it has cleared customs, including the agriculture portion. I called Simone again and she insisted that the car was in customs but she reluctantly agreed to look into it. I then called my CA. He told me that my car was in the VDC. (the BMWUSA website had also listed my car as being at the VDC since 10/6). Simone called me the next day and told me that my car had been released from customs and was now in the VDC. Today I called Waggoners Trucking and it seems the car was picked up yesterday(the car had to stay in the VDC longer to replace the rear bumper). I hope to get my car from the local dealer next week.


----------



## jeffm (Aug 23, 2010)

So I was at my dealer today getting the M5 serviced. I stopped to see my CA who said "your car is ready for release to the carrier [car hauler from VPC to dealer]." I said, "Are you sure it's already cleared the VPC?" He said yes, but I don't have a lot of confidence in his response.

E.H. Harms' website still doesn't show a customs clearance date.

And curiously, when I logged into BMWUSA.com, the "Track your BMW" option has disappeared for my M3. Weird.

-Jeff


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

jeffm said:


> E.H. Harms' website still doesn't show a customs clearance date.
> 
> And curiously, when I logged into BMWUSA.com, the "Track your BMW" option has disappeared for my M3. Weird.
> 
> -Jeff


Same here. No custom clearance update on the E.H. Harms' website. Also, "Track your BMW" option has disappeared for both my vehicles. Interesting enough, just a few days ago, it was there for both vehicles, including the one that was acquired 7 months ago. I think it's just a coincidence that the "track your BMW" feature is now off the BMW website and has nothing to do with our EDs. Haven't called the CA yet. Tried calling the VDC, but all I get is a message machine. Didn't leave a message. Going to probably email my CA to see if he knows anything. Please post any updates as you guys find out more. I will...


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

Interesting... Same here... The track option disappeared on bmwusa for me as well.


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Emailed my CA and mentioned to him that others on the same vessel have indicated that their dealers are getting their cars released from the VDC to the trucking company. Received a reply. "...nothing showing currently. On our website it shows in transit still. Not sure why you have different info. We will keep checking for you." I hate to say it guys, but I think we're going to be in the dark on status until one of our CA actually gets real confirmation. Just called Waggoners Trucking, they said that my dealer has to call them to inquire....another dead end...


----------



## sathya816 (Oct 11, 2010)

I know i saw track your BMW yesterday and now after reading the messages i went to check the BMW site and it is gone. Tried calling the Euro delivery dept but they had no information except that the ship docked on the 25th and cars are in customs.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

And I tried to call EHHarms all day long to see whether my car will be at VDC soon. I keep getting voice mail.


----------



## lep335d (Jun 30, 2010)

sathya816 said:


> I know i saw track your BMW yesterday and now after reading the messages i went to check the BMW site and it is gone. Tried calling the Euro delivery dept but they had no information except that the ship docked on the 25th and cars are in customs.


It seems a lot of people have lost the ability to "Track your BMW" with the latest site update; more so if you have an activated BMW FS account info. In the meantime I have found you can still access "Track your BMW" page by using the following link https://www.bmwusa.com/Secured/Content/Vehicles/TrackYourBMW.aspx. (Sign in first)


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

lep335d said:


> It seems a lot of people have lost the ability to "Track my BMW" with the latest site update; more so if you have an activated BMW FS account info. In the meantime I have found you can still access "Track my BMW" page by using the following link https://www.bmwusa.com/Secured/Content/Vehicles/TrackYourBMW.aspx. (Sign in first)


My track your BMW page is there. It states that my BMW is awaiting transport.


----------



## jeffm (Aug 23, 2010)

lep335d said:


> It seems a lot of people have lost the ability to "Track my BMW" with the latest site update; more so if you have an activated BMW FS account info. In the meantime I have found you can still access "Track my BMW" page by using the following link https://www.bmwusa.com/Secured/Content/Vehicles/TrackYourBMW.aspx. (Sign in first)


Thanks for the direct link.

My car still shows "en route" which means according to BMW it hasn't made it to the VPC. With the Yemen package scare yesterday, I imagine US Customs might have other priorities...

-Jeff


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

Finally, I got a live person at EH Harms and was told that it has cleared Customs and waiting form BMW to pick up the cars. I tried to reach BMW ED, and that has also been a problem. I finally gave up and left a message with a callback #. Hopefully, the cars will reach VDC shortly.


----------



## jeffm (Aug 23, 2010)

enigma said:


> Finally, I got a live person at EH Harms and was told that it has cleared Customs and waiting form BMW to pick up the cars. I tried to reach BMW ED, and that has also been a problem. I finally gave up and left a message with a callback #. Hopefully, the cars will reach VDC shortly.


Sounds like the limbo others have reported: The handoff between Harms and BMW is sometimes delayed without any apparent reason. Fun!

EHH's website still doesn't show a customs clearance date for my car, and BMW still shows it as "en route." Does anyone else on Volans Leader see a clearance date for their car?


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Exactly the same status for me as jeffm.....


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

jeffm said:


> Sounds like the limbo others have reported: The handoff between Harms and BMW is sometimes delayed without any apparent reason. Fun!
> 
> EHH's website still doesn't show a customs clearance date for my car, and BMW still shows it as "en route." Does anyone else on Volans Leader see a clearance date for their car?
> 
> View attachment 252792


That's exactly what I was thinking and the reason why I called BMW ED to no avail.


----------



## jeffm (Aug 23, 2010)

Just to add another data point:

I just spoke to the BMW ED department, who answered the phone on the first ring.

They told me my car arrived in port on the 25th (correct!), but is still pending Customs and USDA clearance. She said the clearance process has been taking 8-10 business days lately, and suggested I call back on Thursday for an update.

Of course that doesn't mean Harms is wrong--the cars may have cleared customs and agriculture, but until Harms does the paperwork and informs BMW, they have no choice but to assume they aren't cleared.

-Jeff


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

Today I got to talk to a live person at BMW ED and was told that it has cleared both Customs and DOA! This matches what I was told by EH Harms. It's being transported to VDC/VPC today!!


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

My CA just emailed me. He says my car is at the VDC...one step closer. I'm still hoping for a weekend delivery!

Just checked the BMW tracking online....still shows en route. Hopefully the CA's info is more update.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

speedjunkie said:


> My CA just emailed me. He says my car is at the VDC...one step closer. I'm still hoping for a weekend delivery!
> 
> Just checked the BMW tracking online....still shows en route. Hopefully the CA's info is more update.


The BMW website is not to be trusted. The status shown on the site is out of date by several days.

Depending on how much work the VDC/VPC has to perform on your car, you may have your car this weekend.

Unfortunately, mine suffered rock damages on the windshield and I am afraid they will take a few days to replace it.


----------



## sathya816 (Oct 11, 2010)

Which dealership is your CA from. I just contacted my CA and he still has not received any information. I am also hoping i can get it this weekend. Just wishful thinking maybe......


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

sathya816 said:


> Which dealership is your CA from. I just contacted my CA and he still has not received any information. I am also hoping i can get it this weekend. Just wishful thinking maybe......


Steve Thomas BMW.

My CA told me that my car is at the VPC as well.

It seems like your CA is not doing his job.


----------



## jeffm (Aug 23, 2010)

Good news: "Track Your BMW" now shows my car in "at preparation center" status, even though E.H. Harms' site does not show a customs clearance date and my CA continues to be clueless. 

A weekend delivery does seem possible at this point...fingers crossed.


----------



## sathya816 (Oct 11, 2010)

EH Harms -No Updates
CA- Clueless
Track your BMW- En Route
BMW ED dept- Still in Customs
Weekend Delivery - ?????


----------



## jeffm (Aug 23, 2010)

Sathya, what dealer did you buy from?


----------



## sathya816 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bob Smith


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

BMW ED has no clue what's going on, or I don't understand this process well enough.

I was told by BMW ED that it's still at VPC and has NOT cleared Customs/DOA. I am pretty sure VPC/VDC comes AFTER clearing Customs/DOA, but I was told it wasn't the case. Hmm.

How can BMW work on a car that hasn't cleared Customs? It makes no sense that US Customs will clear a car after it's been prep'ed by VPC/VDC?


----------



## jeffm (Aug 23, 2010)

enigma said:


> BMW ED has no clue what's going on, or I don't understand this process well enough.
> 
> I was told by BMW ED that it's still at VPC and has NOT cleared Customs/DOA. I am pretty sure VPC/VDC comes AFTER clearing Customs/DOA, but I was told it wasn't the case. Hmm.
> 
> How can BMW work on a car that hasn't cleared Customs? It makes no sense that US Customs will clear a car after it's been prep'ed by VPC/VDC?


They can't. The customs holding area is separate from the VPC.

By any chance did the ED rep say your car was "in the inspection process?" That's the terminology she used with me when I called this afternoon. When I asked her to elaborate, she made it clear that the car had already cleared customs and agricultural inspection, and was now being inspected by the VPC for damage, etc.

-Jeff


----------



## Desert Doug (Apr 5, 2010)

*Still no Car*

Anyone with a car on Volans Leader take delivery yet? My wifes Z-4 was on Volans Leaders and we were hoping to PU at San Diego BMW this weekend. No such luck. They are telling us we should get by the 10th.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't think anyone on the Volans Leader has gotten his/her car yet. Of course, I am talking about ED cars.

It's looking like this weekend seems impossible since we aren't seeing our cars released to trucking tomorrow.


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Good news. My CA just emailed me saying that my car is being released to trucking now. He said they should get it today or tomorrow. To play it safe and to ensure a proper detail, he suggested a Monday pick-up. I'm trying to coordinate this now. Anybody else hear anything?


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## sathya816 (Oct 11, 2010)

Very nice. Mine has still not cleared customs as per my latest conversation with BMW ED and my CA.


----------



## sathya816 (Oct 11, 2010)

I just noticed that your welt pick was the same as mine. Sept 13. Nice. What time was your pick my. Mine was in the aftenoon at 2.45.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

Just talked to CA this morning, and my car is not yet released to trucking (as of 10AM PST). He said my car's ETA was 11/6 (Saturday) per the system, but he wasn't going to say it's accurate until he sees it being released to trucking. Very close, but I am still not counting on getting it this weekend.

By the way, my CA also suggested that even if the car gets to the dealership this Saturday, this weekend delivery wouldn't be advisable since the prep needs to be done properly by the folks who do it regularly on weekdays. I suspect it's a bit of BS since the prep is basically putting the car off the transport mode, giving it a wash (which I will decline) and filling up the gas tank (which I will gladly accept).


----------



## jeffm (Aug 23, 2010)

Just talked to my CA. My car has been at the VPC since Tuesday but has still not been released for delivery to the dealer.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

speedjunkie said:


> Good news. My CA just emailed me saying that my car is being released to trucking now. He said they should get it today or tomorrow. To play it safe and to ensure a proper detail, he suggested a Monday pick-up. I'm trying to coordinate this now. Anybody else hear anything?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


Ed - were you able to pick up your car today?

It seems like the guys on the Toreador, which arrived about 5 days ahead of the Volans Leader, are getting their ED cars delivered this weekend. And, based on your car's status, it seems like we aren't too far away.


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Not yet. I've been out of town and just got back. I'm planning to pick up my car Monday morning...


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Pick-up time moved back until Monday afternoon. CA emailed me saying it won't be ready until then....


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

Did your CA confirm your car is at the dealership?


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

enigma said:


> Did your CA confirm your car is at the dealership?


I emailed him asking that question, but no reply yet. :dunno:


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

CA just replied to my email. Yes, car arrived late Saturday at the dealership. He says that because of the late arrival on Saturday, they didn't have time to do an inspection and detail and that's the reason for the push back on pick up time tomorrow....I guess better late than never...


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

Congrats! Hopefully, the rest of us aren't too far from getting ours.


----------



## jeffm (Aug 23, 2010)

My car just arrived at the dealer (Pacific BMW). You guys should be getting yours soon!


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

I finally got the car home. Had to wait a bit at the BMW center for them to mount the front license plate frame. I did notice something hanging off the front undercarriage. Upon inspection, the CA and I noticed that one of the plastic covers was torn. I will have to bring it back to have it taken care of. Very minor problem. Everything else was fine. Be sure to check the plastic coverings on the undercarriage for damage.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

My car also got to my dealership this morning. Unfortunately I am out of town this week. The redelivery will need to wait until Saturday.


----------



## sathya816 (Oct 11, 2010)

Finally got news that my car has cleared customs and is in VPC. Hopefully i will get it by this weekend.


----------



## Desert Doug (Apr 5, 2010)

*Still Waiting for delivery to dealer.*

As of this AM car still not at BMW of San Diego. I'm trying to understand why some of you have received your ED cars and we haven't. Has everybody with a ED on Volans Leaders received their cars? The delaership is telling us it's not uncommon for cars from the same vessel to be delivered to dealers as much as 2-3 weeks apart.


----------



## jeffm (Aug 23, 2010)

That's a bummer, Doug. My car was delivered to my dealer on Monday the 8th.

-Jeff


----------



## sathya816 (Oct 11, 2010)

I was told i could get mine tomorrow. They said it would reach my dealer today.


----------



## Desert Doug (Apr 5, 2010)

Just go an e-mail from dealer - car is in and we'll pick up tommorow.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

It seems like everyone on the Volans Leader got his/her car?  It was a fun exchange of information and I hope everyone enjoys his/her car!


----------

